# Bekommen den IRDA Port nicht zum Laufen

## ConiKost

Hi!

Ich kriege es hier nicht hin unter meinem Compaq Evo N620c ein IRDA Port aufzusetzen.

Ich kriege keine Verbindung mit dem Handy.

Laut Google ist ein SMC Infrarotadapter eingebaut.

Das Modul ist das smsc-ircc2, welches direkt im Kernel auch existiert.

Nach der Eingabe von

 *Quote:*   

> N620c ~ # irattach smsc-ircc2 -s
> 
> Found interface [irda0]
> 
> 

 

bekomme ich folgende Ausgabe in dmesg

 *Quote:*   

> found SMC SuperIO Chip (devid=0x5a rev=00 base=0x004e): LPC47N227
> 
> smsc_superio_flat(): fir: 0x100, sir: 0x3e8, dma: 03, irq: 3, mode: 0x0e
> 
> SMsC IrDA Controller found
> ...

 

Das wars nun. Ein /dev/irda0 habe ich leider nicht. Nur ein irda0 Gerät, welches ich über ifconfig ansprechen kann.

Wenn ich nun mein Telefon an den IRPort ranhänge und dann es testen will mit irdadump passiert leider nix  :Sad: 

 *Quote:*   

> N620c ~ # irdadump
> 
> 0 packets received by filter
> 
> 

 

Was mache ich falsch? Wie könnte ich das zum Laufen bekommen?

Mein emerge --info

 *Quote:*   

> N620c ~ # emerge --info
> 
> Portage 2.1.5 (default-linux/x86/2007.0/desktop, gcc-4.2.3, glibc-2.7-r2, 2.6.25-gentoo-r3 i686)
> 
> =================================================================
> ...

 

Danke für eure Hilfe.

----------

